# Schmidt MF 3.4 plow parts source and advice



## E-steban (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi All,

This is my first post here. I know nothing about snowplowing, never plowed a flake. However this needs to change soon.

After last winter's huge snows on the Colorado Front Range and trying to build a new house, I decided that I need to be self sufficient and bought a 406 Unimog and a used Schmidt MF 3.4 plow.

Last winter at 7800 feet









New house and Unimog









New / used Schmidt plow and 2000 lb counter weight









So it turns out that the plow is in need of some parts.

Corroded and broken "dogbones"









Does anybody know of a snowplow salvage yard where to get used Schmidt parts ? 
Or where the best prices are to be had on these parts new.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well dude I would say you got the baddest mother of all plow rigs (minus a full blown oshgosh or walter) UNIMOG is the only play/work truck. Rock crawling in the morning, plowing in the afternoon. Haul firewood in the evening. All with the same rig. Schmidt has several dealers in the US that can get you parts.  That plow you have for the MOG is one of the best hi speed bi directional plows money can buy. Each section floats independially so it provides the cleanest scrap.


----------



## E-steban (Jun 16, 2007)

FTR - 
Here are some answers I have found out from Dave Bickelhaupt at
[email protected] since posting my questions:

---------------

Steve,

The dog bone links are
S6270307930 cost $116.42 each, with the aluminum links you need to buy the plastic bushings S6270066810 cost $5.01 each (4 needed per link)
The plastic links are S5291.1433 cost $34.73 each and come with the bushings.
The pins are stainless steel and come in aprrox. 6 inches long and 12 inches long
S6370073010 pin with hole 6 inches $ 39.85 ea
S6370073110 pin 6 inches long $41.96 each
S6370073210 pin 12 inches long $56.43 each

Dave


----------

